# The origins of Russian Snake and Eagle Kungfu Master



## MartialHermit8 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey guys, stumbled across this video about this Russian Bullshido sensation...the eagle and snake master that claims to be invincible. 






Can't believe he is serious xD


----------

